# Slow Reverse



## alexanderpj (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a Husqy YTH2042. During last year mowing, was slowly losing any speed in reverse. Now it just barely "creeps" when in reverse. This has the hydrostatic transmission. I have replaced the drive belt and purged the transmission as the manual states, but no success.

The mower goes forward ok - maybe not as fast as when new but it is ok. This mower was purchased in 2005 and has about 400 hours. Any recommendations??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Have you check the linkage for wear etc. pedal to belt also tranny?


----------



## alexanderpj (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I tried to check things last summer when this started but could not see anything apparent. That is when I changed the drive belt to no avail. I will try to check out your suggestions. 

Thx ...


----------



## Huskyholic (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Thomas , I had the same type problem with my yth 2454 , the manual says non serviceable trans. , but you can tear it down as I did mine , I pulled the rear end out from under the the tractor and took the bottom pan off and drained the old oil out,cleaned the filter , put new synthetic 15-50 oil back in , put everything back together, purged it , for now it seems to have cured my problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 99 Murray with a hydro trans - i had slipping/slow moving issues with mine as well , i changed the drive belt and cured the issue.

Before tearing into the trans, check the brakes first - its possible theyre either sticking or worn out - being made of aluminum and steel , they corrode very easily .


----------



## mwester (Aug 8, 2013)

I had this same problem with 189 hours on the clock... seemed a bit early to me to be having problems... 

What I found was the linkage had worn just enough to keep reverse from fully engaging. You can test this very easily. Just start your mower and pull back on the forward pedal to make the reverse go all the way down. If you have the same problem I did your mower will start backing like it was new again.

I fixed this problem just as simply as I diagnosed it. All I did was remove the plastic cover on the reverse pedal, then drilled a small hole about a guarter inch down from where it bottoms out on the inside. I then run a small bolt through the hole and put a nut on the other side to keep it from coming back out. Now when you put it back on, what this does is raise the reverse pedal about a quarter inch which means you could press it a down a quarter inch further. 

It's been working great ever since.

I could see where it has a worn shaft that the linkage pivots on, when moving from forward to reverse. Probably never would have worn out if there was some way to get some grease in there.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jeff Stevenson (Jun 16, 2018)

My reverse was unbearably slow for a long time with only 155 hours on my hydrostatic Craftsman lawn tractor. I was about to replace the belt, even though it looked fine, and noticed a lot of grass build up around the engine casing where the pedal parts moved. I cleaned it out and it fixed my problem. I think the grass was blocking the movement of the pedal from fully engaging.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,
Yep,...that's why it's important to clean ALL of the machine,not just the deck,after mowing. Clippings will build up in the trans, engine areas,etc.,and it will start to rust.


----------

